# Adobe XML FILE



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

*RE: ADOBE XML FILE-*
* (2015 IRS FORM)*

*Are you sure this is not a file created by exporting form field data to an XML file? (asked from someone at Adobe.com) I only desire a yes or no reply on this Adobe XML file issue.*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

And what is the issue?


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

*The issue at hand here relates to the Adobe XML Forms that are identified on the Government websites that can be downloaded that fit the below description or not? (either a yes or no reply)*

*RE: ADOBE XML FILE (2015 IRS FORM)*

*Are you sure this is not a file created by exporting form field data to an XML file? (asked from someone at Adobe.com)*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this a file you downloaded from the IRS web site? or is it a file you created (eg) exported from Adobe Acrobat field data to an XML file?


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Is this a file you downloaded from the IRS web site? A. Yes.
> Or is it a file you created (eg) exported from Adobe Acrobat field data to an XML file?


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes to selection #1.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Yes to selection #1.


 If this means you yourself created this file from Field Data from Adobe Acrobat, then you have answered your own original question. You wanted a yes or no answer, and the answer is Yes.
In the future, if you would like us to help you. Please include as much information of what you are trying to do, and what you have tried, the software you are using, and what error messages you are seeing and system specs etc. Thank you.


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

Apparently you mis-read my answer, please re-read. I was only downloading an IRS Document from a government website, nothing else, as that was classified as an Adobe XML file.

Anotherwords, I was just filling out the form for annual Tax purposes, nothing else. I have enclosed additional data on how to change this form over to a standard PDF Format, which then will allow this changed document to be merged with other PDF files... Instructions-
*ADOBE XML FILE (EXTENSIBLE MARKUP LANGUAGE FILE)*
*(Internet file- webpage)*
*It cannot be merged to other PDF files.*

*ADOBE XML CONVERSION TO STANDARD PDF FORMAT*
*01) Open XML file with Adobe Acrobat.*
*02) Left Click on ‘Printer’ icon at top. *
*03) Set Printer Setting to Adobe PDF.*
*04) Click on ‘Print’ icon.*
*05)*Point left cursor to extreme right file icon on Taskbar.*
*06)’Save As’ Window; re-name file to desired Folder location.*
*07) Click on ‘Save’ icon. Font quality/color loss noted.*
* *if necessary*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Apparently you mis-read my answer, please re-read. I was only downloading an IRS Document from a government website, nothing else, as that was classified as an Adobe XML file.


 You did not say any of this in your original question, please re-read. This would be great information to know to help you solve your problem. 
The instructions included are one way to save an XML file to PDF, the other way is in the Adobe Acrobat, Not Adobe Reader, with the XML File opened in it, choose *Save As*, and Save as* PDF*, or follow the instructions and print to your Adobe Printer and save the document as PDF. Once the file is a PDF, it can be merged with another PDF to make one document This can only be done in the Adobe Acrobat *Full *version and not Adobe Reader.


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> You did not say any of this in your original question, please re-read. This would be great information to know to help you solve your problem.
> The instructions included are one way to save an XML file to PDF, the other way is in the Adobe Acrobat, Not Adobe Reader, with the XML File opened in it, choose *Save As*, and Save as* PDF*, or follow the instructions and print to your Adobe Printer and save the document as PDF. Once the file is a PDF, it can be merged with another PDF to make one document This can only be done in the Adobe Acrobat *Full *version and not Adobe Reader.


A. I believe I just stated the above in my previous reply... It is NOT the opening up & merging to other PDF files the actual question AGAIN is:
*Is this a file that I created by exporting form field data to an XML file?, (as I previously stated that I just downloaded an Adobe XML file which was a 2015 IRS form from a Government website). Are you clear now on exactly what the issue at hand is? *


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

All that would have been great to know in your original question. 
There are no XML files available on the IRS web site to download, that I am aware of. There are only PDF. 
Only _you _would know if you exported field data to an XML file. It is something you would have had to consciously do.


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

If you feel this would not be an XML file, then what is the type of IRS form (file) would be on a Government website that would be required to use the set of instructions for conversion that you previously provided with Adobe Acrobat ONLY in order to merge other PDF files together, (as my Tax man also stated it was 'PDF'), but would it described as something additional?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't know what you downloaded. And your brief comments about what you did and what you're trying to do, makes it very difficult to help you. 
Please, tell us what you downloaded, where you downloaded it from, can you share a link? And what you are trying to do with it, and if there are any error messages or what you are expecting the outcome to be.
If the file extension is a *.PDF,* and it is not _Locked _(as in, you cannot edit the file or type in it) then you should be able to merge it with other PDF's.


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Is there any possible way to send that file over as an attachment on this website? *
*On one pending issue, there was editing (typing) done on that particular IRS form (beforehand)- which made the end-result "non-merging" with other PDF files.*
*Also, I need to contact the person involved concerning the remaining aspects of your recent questions, so I will ask that you provide me a few days delay on this?*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Take your time and post when you have more information. If the file is _Locked _(eg) Password Protected, you can't edit it, then you cannot merge with any other PDF's. 
Please tell us, what did you download? Where did you download it from? Please provide a link. What do you want to do with the file? What other PDF documents are you trying to merge with it.


----------



## greenwave67 (Apr 25, 2016)

*ANSWER TO ORIGINAL ISSUE*
*Are you sure this is not a file created by exporting form field data to an XML file? A. No, as nothing was added to. *
*If you open the Adobe file with a plain text editor, the first line of text should "%PDF-1.#" where "#" is a value between o and 7 indicating the standard level of the PDF. This applies to any PDF no matter how it is created. There are a lot more rules about how the document is structured but not starting with "%PDF-1.#" will tell your OS it is not a PDF file. The only way I know of for the creation of a PDF using the XML format is to use LiveCycle, formerly JetForms. *
*Q2 Are you familiar with this procedure?, & a third party correctly replied to my original issue (above).*
*Q3 Can attachments be sent in here, or do they have to be sent in ONLY via 'copied & paste' method?*


----------

